# Salty?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I have been away from the aquarium scene for a while now and have been missing the sound of running water in my room 

I am planning on maybe starting a salt tank, with maybe some clowns and was wondering what I would need for this? I am probably going to be using a 35 gal, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Is there anything else that you would want to keep? Coral? Anemone? Sumped or HOB equipment?

To better advise you, it's best to look down the road a bit with this particular set-up. The SW hobby is expensive enough and it's better to buy once than replace/change. There is a general order of doing things but that really depends on what direction you want to go.

At this point, so far you will need:
30-40lb LR
2-4 powerheads
Aragonite substrate
salt 
hydrometer
test kits
heater
lighting

The more info we can get the better we can plan out a system for you.

HTH


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Probably HOB, some anemone and maybe corals?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For lighting, you will need 4 light T5HO system as anemones require a fair bit of light. Tek make a quality units. Bulbs to go with are UV Lighting, formerly URI. 2x Super Actinic and 2x Actinic White. This combo will cost ~$400 at Reef Perfection online.

Hagen makes a double T5HO light strip but I haven't had a chance to test one out. Menagerie sells them including the Marine Glo and LifeGloII for ~$140ea. Call them to double check the price.

Skimmer, I recommend the Deltec MC300. It's ~$320 from JLAquatics but compared to other HOB skimmers, it takes up less space in the aquarium and at the back, pretty much plug and play. If it's anything like the MCE600, it'll outskim any HOB skimmer.
Here's a review:
http://canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=30161

As everything will take up some space along the back, I prefer AquaClear HOB to put chem media vs canisters. It's easier to change them when needed. Canisters, well, it gets neglected easily and takes considerably more time to do so.

Powerheads, Hydor Korallias are now available. Better flow dispersion compared to maxijets. Again, I haven't had a chance to tinker with but the reviews out there are positive and better suited for aquariums of 3' length and shorter. An econimical alternative to the Tunze Nanos which have a few issues.

Those will be the big ticket items to keep everything happy and healthy.

HTH


----------

